

Ask HN: Leaving a startup and joining a BigCo. Need some advice. - bigcoadvice

All,<p>The majority of my work experience has been at startups (both post and pre IPO) – the only time I worked at a few BigCOs was as an intern.<p>Recently, I  decided to join a BigCo because they are offering decent $$, a role with a lot of impact, and I just wanted a less stressful life and not work 12 hours a day for the next few years. I&#x27;m pretty excited and really looking forward to this journey!<p>Since many of you have worked at BigCos before doing&#x2F;joining a startup or already work at a BigCo, I&#x27;d love to get some advice on getting things done quickly at a BigCo without getting labeled as as an &quot;arrogant, ex-startup guy.&quot;<p>Questions:<p>- What did you do to get your products shipped on-time? How did you move things fast?<p>- How did you win over people? BigCos tend to have more stakeholders&#x2F;product.<p>- Did you aggressively network with others in the company? If so, how?<p>- How was&#x2F;is your relationship with manager different? How did you make sure he&#x2F;she is always on your side?<p>- How did you get noticed by higher-ups&#x2F;execs?<p>- If you were&#x2F;are a team lead, how did you manage a team with a lot of engineers or designers or PMs?<p>Any input on the above would be really appreciated. Thanks!
======
AznHisoka
I started working at a BigCo a couple of years ago, and came in very
enthusiastic, and eager to work hard and get lots of things done. Gradually
that enthusiasm has waned, and it's now to the point where I just go through
the motions, without caring too much (why should I when there's people asking
you "why are you so passionate about so and so"). I guess my philosophy has
changed over the years, and I see my work as a means to an end.

To answer your questions: \- What did you do to get your products shipped on-
time? Answer: I need a boss to put pressure on me so i can actually put my
head down, and get it down. That, and the desire to not want to work on
weekends.

\- How did you win over people? Answer: I don't. I try not to make enemies,
mind my own business and talk when it's absolutely necessary.

\- Did you aggressively network with others in the company? Answer: See above.
I try not to make enemies nor friends :)

\- How was/is your relationship with manager different? Answer: I try to
maintain a very formal relationship where I do exactly as he/she demands of
me.

\- How did you get noticed by higher-ups/execs? Answer: I try not to be
noticed too much. High visibility often equates to more work, and not more
salary.

\- If you were/are a team lead, how did you manage a team with a lot of
engineers or designers or PMs? Answer: I'm not a team lead.

------
byoung2
I've worked at a few BigCos...Gateway Computers, Kaplan (Washington Post),
ClearChannel. I am currently working at a startup (employee 7 of 21).
Personally, I prefer the startup culture, but if you're going the BigCo route,
here is how I would answer some of your questions.

1\. Deadlines are deadlines, whether you are at a startup or BigCo. At a
startup, if you don't ship, you could run out of money. In the corporate
world, if you don't ship on time, you might lose your bonus, your boss looks
bad, and you get a bad annual review. If a startup is a speedboat, a BigCo is
a battleship. Anticipate this, and pad your estimates. It may actually take 6
days to change 1 line of code.

I wouldn't try to win over people as much as I would try to earn a reputation
for being reliable. Being good about estimates makes your boss's life very
easy, and that will earn you points. Other than that, keep your head down and
try to fly under the radar. This will get you good reviews and bonuses, but
not promotions (which I avoid because it just means becoming management).

Not sure if you want to do too much networking, but I would make it a point to
find "that guy" who has worked there forever and knows all the secrets (who to
avoid, who's ass to kiss, etc).

Realize that your manager doesn't care about you as a person one way or the
other. She is just there to execute one part of a bigger plan. Make her look
good by hitting deadlines and not making an ass of yourself at the company
Christmas party. Don't ask stupid questions on conference calls with the CEO
and you just might be able to pad your 401k and get a few bonuses to help out
along the way. The goal of this job is to get a notch on your resume to
impress the next job (my notch at ClearChannel was building RushLimbaugh.com).

------
sjg007
In a BigCo, your number one job is to make your boss look good. I don't mean
vanity, rather execute well and deliver along the planned objectives. Build
trust, deliver reliably (not necessarily quickly), and in a few years you will
be well sought for counsel. Just like a startup, this years hot project may be
the next dog. Regardless, deliver and complete. You can push on projects but
only if it comes with support from management. It is a slower life cycle.

------
redtexture
The below linked post by Tobias Peggs describes the post-acquisition
experience of their startup, and adjustment to working in a very large
organization, and the effort to get changes and new things out the door.

There are a lot more groups of people and interests to consult with, so work
is more of a process. Akin to getting a legislative bill through multiple
committees, hearings, amended, voted on, and maybe signed into law.

Alignment. Consensus. Relationship building. Finding the best people in the
various departments and learning from them. Dealing with big scale. Have the
best possible job title: you cannot avoid that it is part of your reputation.

It's best to have multiple projects to be working on, so that having one
project stalled for reasons that are not in your control is not the end of all
of your project actvity.

"Just got acquired? 10 adjustments to make when working for a Big Co."
(November 26, 2012)

[http://tobiaspeggs.tumblr.com/post/36598440323/just-got-
acqu...](http://tobiaspeggs.tumblr.com/post/36598440323/just-got-
acquired-10-adjustments-to-make-when-working)

------
meerita
1) On BigCo's I never have the opportunity to define deadlines. Deadlines came
from bosses, we just had to work through it and face it.

2) I don't get your question pretty well.

3) Not as much as I wanted. People were surprisingly boring and introvert.

4) I delivered in date many times, did stuff no one did before and clients
were happy with me.

5) Never happened.

6) Hires came only per project and clients pay it. So I had to choose the team
once everything else was approved.

My input: boring after a year. Look for side projects, you will get bored and
maybe also disappointed with the creativity, the fun or the projects itself.

I've worked for a +65k employees consulting company.

------
thejteam
One bit of advice is not to try and change things too quickly. Quietly observe
at first. All of their processes were put into place for a reason. Sometimes
the reason has past and that is a process that can be replaced. But it will
take awhile for you to discover the difference.

